

Capistrano's Borked - monsterix
https://github.com/capistrano/capistrano/wiki/Using-SSH-Keys-SERVICE-SOLAHART-JAKARTA-UTARA-HP-082113812149-CV-FIKRI-MANDIRI-JAYA-web:www.fikrimandiirijaya.webs.com

======
kip_
Actually the wiki for Github allows any text after the URL and then brings up
the editing form and then save it.

[https://github.com/capistrano/capistrano/wiki/This-is-
silly](https://github.com/capistrano/capistrano/wiki/This-is-silly)

------
billturner
Well, it looks like capistrano itself is just fine, but someone took to adding
spam on their Github wiki.

